# how to grow t shirt biz



## rebellioncc (Aug 19, 2007)

I've starting to try advertise my own t shirt company with my own designs but lately I have been getting no buyers for the site. In experts opinion, is it best to show a design of the shirt thur graphics or a design of the shirt already made but make one to show it, so people can see what it looks like


----------



## rebellioncc (Aug 19, 2007)

*how to sell your site*

 I've starting to try advertise my own t shirt company with my own designs but lately I have been getting no buyers for the site. In experts opinion, is it best to show a design of the shirt thur graphics or a design of the shirt already made but make one to show it, so people can see what it looks like.


----------



## rebellioncc (Aug 19, 2007)

*how sell your site*

I've starting to try advertise my own t shirt company with my own designs but lately I have been getting no buyers for the site. In experts opinion, is it best to show a design of the shirt thur graphics or a design of the shirt already made but make one to show it, so people can see what it looks like.
 http://www.rebellioncc.net


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: how sell your site*

I dont know who your host is but the images on your site took an age to load for me


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

I took a look at your website, and your designs appear to be represented properly. It also apperas that your target customer would be someone like my son who is 19. You might want to try to define exactly who your potential customers would be, and then try finding other websites that would appeal to those same type customers, and see if you can advertise on their sites. You can have the best website, but if your target customers know nothing about it, then it's of no value. Also, remember the broader appeal your designs have, the more potential customers you have.


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Steven,

I also have taken a look at your site, as Brian has suggested trying to promote around your target clients would be a good start.

I would also suggest in creating a few ads any see if you can start networking. Another suggestion would be to see if you can get a few people to wear your shirt(s) in places where perspective (target) customers will see them and either ask the person wearing it, where they got it or adding the url to the shirt that says "join the rebellion" a lirrle networking and getting your name out there may help to jump start at least traffic towards your site/company.


----------



## dsclothing (May 12, 2008)

The website and t-shirt designs are poorly made, looks as if you used microsoft paint for the t-shirt designs? I would suggest getting adobe photoshop/dreamweaver/illustrator!


----------



## 3mrhythm (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah invest in good graphics software.. take some classes if you need to on design.. it will be worth its weight in gold if you can do quality designs yourself.


----------



## Liefde-Chance (Sep 19, 2007)

Your site has lots of potential and I see you being successful if you keep working at it. My suggestion would be to bring the Size selection and Paypal under the t-shirt. 

You want your customers to be able to click and order once they see the shirt.


----------

